# Mantua Fishing - Good!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Had a great time out at Mantua bass fishing this weekend. Only went out for a few hours in the morning, but caught a good number of fiesty 10 - 12 inch bass. On topwaters!

Here's the link where I fished at from the bank to catch a bunch: Mantua Bass Fishing

This fish was one of the best ones at 16 inches. Not huge but fun!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

**** dude, you're fishing my home grounds! Lisa and I have a home in Perry and Mantua is one of our favorite places to fish. I miss that lake.
Awesome bass Kraken!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. Headed out there today after work. 

How was the moss situation?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

How hard to launch a kickboat at the North East access point? Would it be a long haul down to the water?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

MarkM said:


> How hard to launch a kickboat at the North East access point? Would it be a long haul down to the water?


The docks are out of the water with probably 25 feet-ish of shore til water, and it is really shallow (2 feet) for quite a ways out.


----------

